# 欢迎大家加入Gentoo中文官方IRC频道

## r0bertz

channel: #gentoo-cn

network: freenode.net （推荐服务器：tolkien.freenode.net）

charset: UTF-8

常用irc客户端：

xchat (in GNOME)

konversation (in KDE)

irssi (字符界面) http://zh.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Irssi

Chatzilla (for Firefox)

mIRC 6.17 (右击频道标题栏，设置字体，utf8)

先提个醒：

每次登录后，注意topic和-ChanServ-发给你的消息

不要短时间内连续发送超过四行信息

请emerge nopaste

如果命令输出过长，请使用nopaste。比如: command | nopaste

推荐使用带自动登录功能的IRC客户端，比如XChat，可以直接emerge。

可以从菜单启动，或者执行命令xchat。

程序开启后，在Network list(应该会自动弹出，如果没有就从第一个菜单里启动)的Nick name里填上你的昵称。取个别致点的，以免重名，因为你要在freenode上注册。

在下面的Networks的列表里选中FreeNode，选择 Edit，弹出一个对话框。

在对话框里选上Auto connect to this network at start up。

在Channels to join里填上：#gentoo-cn。如果要自动登录多个频道，写在后面，用英文逗号隔开。

Character set选择UTF-8。

倒数第二个Server password里要填的是你在freenode的密码，如果现在还没有，请在注册完毕之后再回来填上。

填完关闭此对话框，点Connect。

如果想用Chatzilla可以从 https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/16/ 下载，安装后在 firefox 地址栏输入 irc://freenode/ 连接到服务器。

第一次连接到服务器后需要先注册昵称。比如要注册一个昵称 nnnnn，密码是 zzzzz，那么应该执行这样两个命令

```
/nick nnnnn /msg nickserv register zzzzz
```

以后再次连接时，只要认证一下就可以了，是这样两个命令

```
/nick nnnnn /msg nickserv identify zzzzz
```

昵称注册/认证之后就可以加入频道了。输入命令

```
/join #gentoo-cn
```

离开聊天室的命令是

```
/leave
```

常用命令就是这么些，还有一个命令 /me 可以用来表示“动作”或者表情，算是比较有意思的。关于昵称还有一些高级用法，比如一个昵称可以注册多个别名，在切换马甲的时候不需要再次输入密码，比较方便。胡乱切换昵称会被踢出去的哦

----------

